# International Fisheries Exhibition Lowestoft



## Nilocd (Apr 13, 2008)

Does anyone remember the Fisheries Exhibition held at the 'Grand Hotel' site in Lowestoft in October 1959.
It was staged by the 'Fishing News'
Have you any catalogues, brochures etc.
I would appreciate any photocopies.


----------

